# Hello there :)  type 2   here



## Mal (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi I'm Mal  
i got a DX  just last week and seen my GP this morning  and got started  Metformin , 
i also have my first appointment with my nurse on Friday . 

I also have MS and was reading that there could be some kind of connection between  
MS and Diabetes  , any body here suffer from both ? 

Regards 
Mal


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Mal, welcome to the forum  Haven't heard about a connection with MS, how long have you had that diagnosis? 

How did your diabetes diagnosis come about, did you have symptoms? Do you have other family members with diabetes? Sorry for all the questions! 

I'd suggest having a read of Maggie Davey's letter - written by a Type 2 and something that covers in good detail how to go about tackling this. It's a serious condition, but it can be controlled well and doesn't need to cause you any problems if you understand it and keep learning  I'd also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which will help to guide you through the early months.

Let us know how the appointment goes, and please don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions or concerns


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Mal and a warm welcome to our friendly & supportive forum from a like Type 2. Sorry to hear you've been dx (Diagnosed) but glad you found us as this forum has a collective wealth of knowledge ready and willing to impart to you - & for starters you have been given good advice above from @Northerner.

I'm not certain but it seems more likely that Type1 diabetes would have more of a connection to MS since its also an auto immune condition - unlike Type2 diabetes which isn't so I doubt there is a correlation between Type2 and MS. Have you discussed your MS with your DSN - and your MS Specialist about you having Diabetes?

With regard to your Type2 diabetes I would suggest that you be mindful of your sugar intake, refined carbs and alcohol intake. The body sees them all as sugar and reacts accordingly. Do exercise if you are able to and keep a watchful eye on your self tested bgls (blood glucose levels) that is if you have been supplied with a meter testing kit from your GP or DSN (Diabetes Specialist Nurse)

If you haven't been given a meter testing kit then do ask for one - and if you're refused one then do ask why not. You may be told that it would cause you to worry  - or it's not necessary as you will have regular blood tests called HbA1c every 12 wks to determine how much glucose is in your blood.

The meter itself is a small gadget & comes with testing strips, lancets & a lancet device and is an essential part of controlling your diabetes especially in the early days so do try to persuade your DSN or GP to supply you with one. Some of us rely on diet and exercise only to manage our individual diabetes - and as our diabetes is an individual thing it's a case of what suits one doesn't always suit another - but you will learn all this yourself given time.

I dont wish to overwhelm you any further at this time Mal as I appreciate your dx initially would have been an overwhelming shock to you and there's only so much one can take in at this stage. If it's any consolation we have all been where you are at now and are happy to accompany you on your diabetes journey.

There is a thread called *Useful links for people with diabetes* - it is the first thread in the thread *Newbies say hello here* which you will find very helpful.

There are others who will come along to offer you more guidance & advice but in the meantime take care and do please stay in touch.
WL
.................................................
Dx, Type 2 April 2016
Metform withdrawn
Diet control and exercise only.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 11, 2017)

Mal said:


> Hi I'm Mal
> i got a DX  just last week and seen my GP this morning  and got started  Metformin ,
> i also have my first appointment with my nurse on Friday .
> 
> ...


Hi Mal...lots of good advice given above...so I won't repeat it...except to say the book recommended Type 2 Diabetes the First year is an excellent introduction to understanding our condition...the author is a diabetic herself...takes you through her first year month by month...from her diagnosis onwards...explains exactly what diabetes is...answers many of the questions we all have...how/why...explains self testing your blood sugars...how to do that...why...and the benefits from it...it's a very easy read...wondering how much information/support you have been given by your health care team...diabetes management can be a minefield with the wealth of information available...can be difficult to decide what's right for us...do you know what your blood sugars levels were at diagnosis?...have you been booked on an education course yet (if t all)...sounds like a major interrogation there...but...with a little more information on how much you've been told...understand about your diabetes...that may help members offer the right support...make the right suggestions...ask what you need to...anything at all...any particular difficulties...I've no doubt one of us here will be able to assist...good luck...keep us updated...be interested to hear how you progress.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello to Mal.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Mal welcome to the forum.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Mal (Jul 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Mal, welcome to the forum  Haven't heard about a connection with MS, how long have you had that diagnosis?
> 
> How did your diabetes diagnosis come about, did you have symptoms? Do you have other family members with diabetes? Sorry for all the questions!
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for the info  
Ive been DX with MS for four and a half year but   had it for a lot longer  , it was masked by Fibromyalgia and wasn't diagnosed 
until i started having seizures  and had a MRI .....i was diagnosed with diabetes after having blood tests  , long story but I've been having regular blood tests after one of the meds I've been taking  started damaging  my liver   , some of the symptoms  between MS and diabetes  are  the same  , fatigue  , dizzy spells and eye problems  , My sister also has type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi mal and welcome


----------



## Mal (Jul 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Mal and a warm welcome to our friendly & supportive forum from a like Type 2. Sorry to hear you've been dx (Diagnosed) but glad you found us as this forum has a collective wealth of knowledge ready and willing to impart to you - & for starters you have been given good advice above from @Northerner.
> 
> I'm not certain but it seems more likely that Type1 diabetes would have more of a connection to MS since its also an auto immune condition - unlike Type2 diabetes which isn't so I doubt there is a correlation between Type2 and MS. Have you discussed your MS with your DSN - and your MS Specialist about you having Diabetes?
> 
> ...


Hi WL   thanks for the welcome 
what i know about diabetes you can write on the back of a postage stamp lol  so all the tips are very welcome ,
like i say i see my nurse for the first time on Friday so I'm hoping to find out more and come away with a load 
of leaflets  and a meter testing kit , all the testing  is  something I've got to learn  about :-/


----------



## Mal (Jul 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Mal...lots of good advice given above...so I won't repeat it...except to say the book recommended Type 2 Diabetes the First year is an excellent introduction to understanding our condition...the author is a diabetic herself...takes you through her first year month by month...from her diagnosis onwards...explains exactly what diabetes is...answers many of the questions we all have...how/why...explains self testing your blood sugars...how to do that...why...and the benefits from it...it's a very easy read...wondering how much information/support you have been given by your health care team...diabetes management can be a minefield with the wealth of information available...can be difficult to decide what's right for us...do you know what your blood sugars levels were at diagnosis?...have you been booked on an education course yet (if t all)...sounds like a major interrogation there...but...with a little more information on how much you've been told...understand about your diabetes...that may help members offer the right support...make the right suggestions...ask what you need to...anything at all...any particular difficulties...I've no doubt one of us here will be able to assist...good luck...keep us updated...be interested to hear how you progress.


Thanks for the  kind welcome 
Ill definitely  be giving the book a read , i know  nothing about testing or diets   , i suppose the support will begin on 
Friday when i start seeing the nurse ...."blood sugars levels were at diagnosis?"  i can't even remember when I'm supposed  up 
the dose of  Metformin  and i was only told yesterday lol


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 11, 2017)

Mal said:


> Hi I'm Mal
> i got a DX  just last week and seen my GP this morning  and got started  Metformin ,
> i also have my first appointment with my nurse on Friday .
> 
> ...


It's usually T1 that is associated with MS, they are both autoimmune conditions. I suspect you may just be unlucky in getting T2.

The answer to your question is yes, but it is not for me to say who that is - I'll pass on a message.


----------



## Kentoldlady (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Mal. I am new here too so no advice to give but just popped in to say hi! 
 My uncle also has ms. And he is lada, although originally told he was type 2. 
I am t2d with hypothyroidism, as are my mum and all her sisters. Of the 8 siblings 1 is my uncle, 1sister died in her 30s but all the other sisters have had the same diagnosis. Two sisters were overweight but the others, including my mum, were very thin. 
I have been doing a great deal of reading and it would seem that t2d is far more complicated than just being overweight. 
Our immune systems are not well understood but there does seem to be a link with t2d and ms,  although as has already been said it has only been linked to t1 until recently. 
So much to learn. X


----------



## Mal (Jul 11, 2017)

Kentoldlady said:


> Hello Mal. I am new here too so no advice to give but just popped in to say hi!
> My uncle also has ms. And he is lada, although originally told he was type 2.
> I am t2d with hypothyroidism, as are my mum and all her sisters. Of the 8 siblings 1 is my uncle, 1sister died in her 30s but all the other sisters have had the same diagnosis. Two sisters were overweight but the others, including my mum, were very thin.
> I have been doing a great deal of reading and it would seem that t2d is far more complicated than just being overweight.
> ...


Hi and thanks  for the kind welcome 
yeah you  read different things all the time.........i have just been reading this "   
*Type 2 diabetes* is in the process of being redefined as *an autoimmune disease *rather than just a metabolic disorder, said an author of a new study published in Nature Medicine this week, the findings of which may lead to new *diabetes *treatments that target the immune system instead of trying to control blood sugar.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 11, 2017)

A single study doesn't change the nature of ALL T2. Some may possibly be autoimmune, but the overwhelming evidence accumulated over the years indicates that most cases are metabolic. The last thing the US needs is a get out of jail free card for millions of obese American T2s.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 12, 2017)

Mal said:


> Thanks for the  kind welcome
> Ill definitely  be giving the book a read , i know  nothing about testing or diets   , i suppose the support will begin on
> Friday when i start seeing the nurse ...."blood sugars levels were at diagnosis?"  i can't even remember when I'm supposed  up
> the dose of  Metformin  and i was only told yesterday lol


Hi Mal...you're in exactly the same position many of us found ourselves in at diagnosis...fortunately you've joined the forum early...so that's a real positive...the book is definitely a must read for you...at diagnosis I knew zilch...no idea how to deal with my diabetes...what to do & so on...I joined the forum...considered the advice/suggestions made...read the book...began self monitoring my blood glucose levels...now I am managing reasonably well...sometimes the lack of support...contradictory advice given (by well meaning people & our health care teams) can be disappointing...surprising...there are some here who have had great support from their health care teams...others not...however...you can manage your diabetes by adjusting your diet/lifestyle...increasing your activity (if you are able to) ...I believe before we can do that effectively...we need to understand exactly what diabetes is...how it affects us...how to deal/manage it...again this is where the book explains all of that in detail...from the perspective of someone living with it...managing it...do let us know how your appointment goes on Friday...make sure you note down any points you want to address with the nurse before you see her...some DSN's are brilliant...others not so...it can be a bit of a lottery...however...you can ask any questions you need to here...no doubt one of us will be able to advise/suggest a solution...often type 2 diabetics on Metformin or diet & exercise only are advised there is no need to test their blood sugar levels...I was...if that is the advice given on Friday...come back to us...we can offer you support/guidance with that...good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 12, 2017)

Mal said:


> Hi I'm Mal
> i got a DX  just last week and seen my GP this morning  and got started  Metformin ,
> i also have my first appointment with my nurse on Friday .
> 
> ...


Hi Mal and welcome to the forum.
I have type1 plus MS and a few other autoimmune conditions.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello Mal, welcome to the forum


----------



## Mal (Jul 14, 2017)

Had my appointment  with my nurse today , it went ok , she went through telling 
me all about Type 2 Diabetes ,  I'm sure you all know the routine  , checking feet ,
she was a bit puzzled why i had no feeling in my right foot until i told her that feeling was taking away 
by MS  but i still had a strong pulse in it lol 

So really its down to me , changing  what i eat , cutting out the  sugar in my food ,  so I've already 
been out buying sweeteners for my coffee and I've not had one biscuit today ......i had two ...just a joke  

I turned down going  on the two day  , 2 hrs a day course to learn more about Diabetes "for now " 
to be honest I'm just pig sick of the sight of hospitals , i was there on Thursday to see my MS nurse  and they still haven't sorted 
out new disease  modifying  drugs to put me on  so they  will be more visits :-/  

But I'm feeling ok about it all , I've had no side effects  from the Metformin  , hopefully the next time i see 
the nurse (3 months )  ill be eating sensibly  and number whatever  it means lol will be down  from 65 and 
ill be wearing my old jeans


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2017)

Mal said:


> I turned down going on the two day , 2 hrs a day course to learn more about Diabetes "for now "
> to be honest I'm just pig sick of the sight of hospital


Hi Mal, there's a Diabetes UK online training course for people new to Type 2 diabetes you might want to look at:

Type 2 Diabetes and Me

Plus, of course, plenty of help and advice here, should you need it!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 15, 2017)

Mal said:


> Had my appointment  with my nurse today , it went ok , she went through telling
> me all about Type 2 Diabetes ,  I'm sure you all know the routine  , checking feet ,
> she was a bit puzzled why i had no feeling in my right foot until i told her that feeling was taking away
> by MS  but i still had a strong pulse in it lol
> ...


Hi Mal...good to get that out of the way...doesn't sound too bad...although you probably knew some of what she was telling you before the appointment...I can understand the reluctance to attend the course...continuous visits to the hospital not a prospect many of us here look forward to...as you say you can return to that later if necessary...the 65 you mention is likely the results of your HbA1c test...will give you your average BG levels for the last three months...65 roughly converts to 8.1...a little high (not massive)...but once you get into a routine you can reduce that without too much difficulty...no mention of testing on your post...did you discuss it with the nurse...be interested to hear what her view was...if you plan to test regularly the recommended reading will give you all the advice you need to get started...it really is such a help in determining what foods are suitable/best for lowering/maintaining good sugar levels...good news on the Metformin...overall you sound well motivated...proactive...no doubt those jeans will be appropriate attire for our next review...good luck.


----------



## Mal (Jul 17, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Mal, there's a Diabetes UK online training course for people new to Type 2 diabetes you might want to look at:
> 
> Type 2 Diabetes and Me
> 
> Plus, of course, plenty of help and advice here, should you need it!


Thanks   just had a look at that link and signed up


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2017)

Mal said:


> Thanks   just had a look at that link and signed up


Hope it is helpful - let us know what you think, feedback is always useful


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Mal.  I understand you not wanting to go on a course atm because you're sick of all hospital appointments, I did similar a few yrs ago when I was new to this gp  practice, it wasn't for a course though. the nurse couldn't understand, it just seems you have no life outside of these appointments at times doesn't it. 
I hope you find the online course Northener gave you the link for, helpful.


----------

